# schaumstoff für foampit zu vergeben!!!!



## ChristophK (10. Mai 2008)

hi,

wir haben insgesamt 3t Schaumstoff vom foampit contest beim sputnik spring break, geschnippselt und teilweise noch in 300KG Blöcken gepresst zu vergeben. Abholung bei Bitterfeld bis Dienstag.



Wer interesse hat meldet sich bitte unter 01777519174.


----------



## haro-biker (21. Mai 2008)

wass willste ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernie123456789 (21. Mai 2008)

du bist zu spät... der dienstag war vor 2 wochen...


----------



## RISE (21. Mai 2008)

Gut bemerkt. Deshalb wird das jetzt auch geschlossen. Sollte das Angebot noch in irgendeiner Weise Aktualität besitzen, möge man mir eine PM schreiben.


----------

